# I was told that my doctor said that a Sigmoidoscopy would be insufficient



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello everyone.I got a call from the clinic yesterday & was told that my doctor had said that a Sigmoidoscopy would be insufficient & that if I wanted an answer as to what's going on then I would need to have a Colonoscopy. I was also told that if I have diarrhea again then I should schedule the Colonoscopy. On friday or Saturday I did have diarrhea & it lasted for two days. So I am going to have the Colonoscopy but I'm not going to have to wait until my husband can afford to pay for the Prep again & I also have to wait until I get rid of this awful cold I have. I am going to take your advice Vikee about sticking Cotton Balls in my nose so I can't taste the nasty Prep.Rainstorm76


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

And drink it quickly! Don't forget the mouth rinse with soda, mouth wash or suck on a lemon! Then remove the cotton from your nose!! It worked for me!! Hope it does with you!!Let us know what happens!!


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello Vikee,Thank you for the info about using mouthwash to take away the awful taste! That will come in handy!







I hope it works for me too! I will definitely drink it quickly! Yeah I'll let you all know what happens.Rainstorm76


----------

